# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Our Day Will Come 2010 720p BluRay AC3 x264-EbP

## bietthugeleximco

The outcast red-haired teenager Rémy is bulled at school and lives with his estranged mother and sister in France. The also red-haired psychiatrist Patrick befriends Rémy and helps him to release his repressed hatred and sexuality. When Rémy sees a picture of red-haired people in Ireland, he forces Patrick to travel with him to his dreamland.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1651328/ Ratings: 6.1/10 from 1,418 users Thể loại: Drama

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Our Day Will Come 2010 720p BluRay AC3 x264-EbP
FS - Our Day Will Come 2010 720p BluRay AC3 x264-EbP Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Our Day Will Come 2010 720p BluRay AC3 x264-EbP*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

